# Chiller für Core i7 920 @4,4GHz HT on



## ElSchwingo (29. Januar 2010)

*Chiller für Core i7 920 @4,4GHz HT on*

Hallo brauche eure Hilfe bei der Chillerwahl.
1. Gibt es eine Formel um die Abwärme einer CPU zu berechnen, es ist ein Core i7 920 @4,4GHz HT on Vcore: 1,408V.
2. Der Chiller sollte ein Hailea Titan serie sein.
3.Welchen Chiller brauche Ich wenn Ich das Wasser auf 15-20°C halten will?
Gekühlt wird nur die CPU.
Und welche Pumpe bräuchte Ich hier,gedacht hätte Ich an eine Dual Laing DDC Ultra.

Danke schonmal im vorraus.
mfg


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für Core i7 920 @4,4GHz HT on*

Die Abwärme steigt linear mit dem Takt und quadratisch mit der Spannung. Wenn du deine Standardspannung kennst, kannst du es also ungefähr berechnen. (Die Standard-TDP ist 130W)
Zum Chiller kann ich nix sagen, da ich nur normale Lukü/Wakü und Trockeneis als Kühlung einsetze.

Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für Core i7 920 @4,4GHz HT on*



ElSchwingo schrieb:


> Hallo brauche eure Hilfe bei der Chillerwahl.
> 1. Gibt es eine Formel um die Abwärme einer CPU zu berechnen, es ist ein Core i7 920 @4,4GHz HT on Vcore: 1,408V.



Es gibt Faustformeln, um die Veränderung der Leistungsaufnahme zu ermitteln (s.o.)
Aber ohne die ursprüngliche reale Leistungsaufnahme genau zu kennen, ist das nur ein maximal-Richtwert. Außerdem dürfte für deinen Zweck wohl eher die im Wasser ankommende Wärme eine Rolle spielen



> 3.Welchen Chiller brauche Ich wenn Ich das Wasser auf 15-20°C halten will?



Kann dir auch nicht sagen, wie das Verhältniss zwischen Temperatur und Kühlleistung bei den einzeln Modellen aussieht (der Hersteller sollte es können) - aber denk dran, dass bei 15°C bereits realistische Chancen auf Kondenswasser bestehen.



> Und welche Pumpe bräuchte Ich hier,gedacht hätte Ich an eine Dual Laing DDC Ultra.



Da macht Chiller ja/nein keinen Unterschied - ne Laing Ultra (oder zwei) ist aber erste Wahl, wenn man ohne Rücksicht auf Lautstärke und Preis ein paar Grad niedrigere Temperaturen haben möchte. (also für alle Chiller-Nutzer)


----------



## Dr.House (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für Core i7 920 @4,4GHz HT on*

Erstmal, deine CPU braucht aber ganz schon viel Saft für die 4,4 Ghz.

Da muss noch die Frage kommen, wofür braucht man 4,4 Ghz @ i7  ???

Was kann man bei 4,4 GHz was man mit 4 GHz nicht kann ?


Kommen wir zu deiner Frage.  4,2 GHz sind auch mit ner normalen Wakü gut drin, vor allem im Winter.  Da die CPU nie (außer Prime95) bei 100% Belastung arbeiten wird im normalen Leben, wären die Temps annehmbar.

Von Halea reicht für die CPU auch der kleinste Chiller (250 Watt glaube ich). Die CPU bei 4,4 Ghz sollte sich nicht mehr als 180-190 Watt unter Last genehmigen. Passt also.  Bei etwas stärkeren Chiller hättest mehr Ruhe, da er nicht ständig laufen muss. 

Bei 15°C Wassertemps und 23-25°C im Raum besteht die Gefahr vor Kondenswasserbildung.

Wenn du Chiller haben willst, solltest du die CPU, Sockel, Schläuche so ziemlich alles isoliren. Dann klappts auch.


----------



## ElSchwingo (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für Core i7 920 @4,4GHz HT on*

Hallo Ja Isolieren werde Ich das ganze schon.
Zu der Vcore das ist 2h primestable 3DMarkstable braucht Sie schon weniger.
Zu den 4,4GHz Ich will ja auch benchen (Will so ca.4,7GHz erreichen)deshalb der Chiller.
Meine derzeitige Wakü schafft den i7 bei 4,4GHz nach 2h prime bei max.82°C zu halten.
Also für den normalen Betrieb brauch Ich keinen Chiller.
mfg


----------



## Dr.House (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für Core i7 920 @4,4GHz HT on*

Mit meiner Wakü kann ich locker mit 4,6 Ghz benchen und zwar ohne richtig die CPU zu quellen mit Spannung.  4,7 Ghz wären auch drin, muss aber nicht.

Für 4,7 Ghz brauchst du BCLK von 224 , teste mal erstmal ob dein Board/CPU es überhaupt schaffen, sonst bringt dir ein Chiller nix.

Wenn du benchen willst, mach Fenster auf, oder gehe ganz nach draußen, dann hast du 25-30 K weniger auf der CPU mit ner Wakü.

Wenn du nen Chiller willst dann, einen mit ca. 350-450 Watt Kälteleistung.


----------



## Xion4 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für Core i7 920 @4,4GHz HT on*

Und wenn es dir nur ums benchen geht, dann ist es doch egal was Prime nach 2 Stunden an Temps erzeugt.

Ich habe meinen Xeon 3520 auch schon bei 4,515Ghz durch den 06er gejagt. Und das unter Luft. Und in 2 Wochen soll er gerne 4,6Ghz schaffen, und da wird er noch gut wärmer werden. (da dann allerdings draussen).

ALso sollte eine vermeintliche gute WaKü auch für nen 4,7Ghz Run reichen, Dauerbelastung interessiert doch nicht.


----------

